# Outbackers.com Under Attack!



## PDX_Doug

It would seem that our friendly little corner of cyber-space has been discovered by 'Those Who Would Distribute Spam'.







I suppose one could look at this as flattery, that we have grown to the size that these sleazebags have taken notice, but I for one am not impressed.









Just a few of the _new members_ we have gained since mid July. There may be this many again that are at least suspicious...

phentermine-2006
buy cheap phentermine online
buy phentermine online
phentermine
phentermine-cheap
Phentermine information
online phentermine
Buy Viagra Online - generic
xmoviexmasterx
gratis-casino
pornnnn
CreditOK990
compare-viagra
datingservices2
Drugmachine
bestsexinfo
viagra10

So far, they do not seem to be actively pursuing the form, but I am sure that's coming.









Anything we can do about this, Vern? Filters maybe?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

This has been being watched for the past several weeks. Vern also knows.

At least it is only members names and no posts


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> It would seem that our friendly little corner of cyber-space has been discovered by 'Those Who Would Distribute Spam'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose one could look at this as flattery, that we have grown to the size that these sleazebags have taken notice, but I for one am not impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few of the _new members_ we have gained since mid July. There may be this many again that are at least suspicious...
> xxxx
> 
> So far, they do not seem to be actively pursuing the form, but I am sure that's coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything we can do about this, Vern? Filters maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Great find, Doug. This is disturbing (tho' not at all surprising)....and, should there be a chance that there are any of us who might just happen to access the Forum while at their honored place of employment







.... you <whoever you may be> might want to keep this 'research' in mind.

Now - Dougy. I must also say that I'm <oh so very> pleased to see you putting your "digging skills" to such productive and community-focused work. Looks like your time in Rehab is paying off. I'm sure BBB will bring this to the attention of the Feds.


----------



## campmg

Didn't creditok990 sign up for the 2007 Western Region Rally?


----------



## RizFam

Yes Doug, I have also noticed a few of those fraudulent member names over the last few weeks, but I wasn't aware there were so many







WOW







!

Unreal!
Tami


----------



## Kenstand

Casinos, viagra and sex. What are they thinking.

Casinos: We have no gambling money left after all the mods.

Viagra: Don't they know how to spell..its *N*iagra..the big rally spot for '06.

Sex: Yeah right, in a trailer full of kids, after a full day of activity and in a pull out bed?


----------



## 7heaven

Kenstand said:


> Casinos, viagra and sex. What are they thinking.
> 
> Casinos: We have no gambling money left after all the mods.
> 
> Viagra: Don't they know how to spell..its *N*iagra..the big rally spot for '06.
> 
> Sex: Yeah right, in a trailer full of kids, after a full day of activity and in a pull out bed?


This breach is serious and needs to be addressed, but kenstand gave me a good belly laugh!!!


----------



## usmc03

I manage a few sites myself and have noticed that spam is a major part of the net now. I have to clean out the guestbook everyday as they attack it so much. There really isn't much that can be done about them, other than the mods and admins keep vigilant.

If you need more assistance let me know.

Lance


----------



## huntr70

These guys should come up with something that at least pertains to the site.

Like,

Cheaprvparts.com

RVpartscheap.com

Cheapcamping.com

freecamping.com

















Steve


----------



## Thor

Kenstand said:


> Casinos, viagra and sex. What are they thinking.
> 
> Casinos: We have no gambling money left after all the mods.
> 
> Viagra: Don't they know how to spell..its *N*iagra..the big rally spot for '06.
> 
> Sex: Yeah right, in a trailer full of kids, after a full day of activity and in a pull out bed?


LMAO






























Thor


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> Didn't creditok990 sign up for the 2007 Western Region Rally?


He did, but his credit card was declined


----------



## pjb2cool

skippershe said:


> Didn't creditok990 sign up for the 2007 Western Region Rally?


He did, but his credit card was declined
[/quote]







LMAO...With a name like that who would have figured!!! I get these in my Yahoo junk mail every day. Thank goodness for the delete button.


----------



## RizFam

skippershe said:


> Didn't creditok990 sign up for the 2007 Western Region Rally?


He did, but his credit card was declined
[/quote]

Dawn you are such a nut









Tami


----------



## alebar17

[/quote]

phentermine-2006
buy cheap phentermine online
buy phentermine online
phentermine
phentermine-cheap
Phentermine information
online phentermine
Buy Viagra Online - generic
xmoviexmasterx
gratis-casino
pornnnn
CreditOK990
compare-viagra
datingservices2
Drugmachine
bestsexinfo
viagra10
[/quote]

They are clever and stealthy







, who would ever think that "best sex info" and "Drugmachine" weren't legitimate Outbackers


----------



## Reverie

They are clever and stealthy







, who would ever think that "best sex info" and "Drugmachine" weren't legitimate Outbackers








[/quote]

Yes. Just think of the stories they can tell in the evenings and the recreational pharmacuticals they can share...

Reverie


----------



## skippershe

I don't know why I had to add this, but one time while doing a search on Outback Reviews, I was trying to close out a screen and was redirected to a photo-video porno site!

Maybe the word Outback is popular with porno site search words??









Just had to share


----------



## emaggio

Hey Ken...take it from somebody who knows. Enjoy those kids to the hilt. They'll be gone before you know it. But then again, when that time rolls around you won't even need the stabilizers. There's 'good' in all phases.

emaggio


----------



## Katrina

So how many of those user names registered from the same IP address?
You can ban IP addresses as well as banning user names.
You can even ban blocks or ranges of IP addresses.
Don't ask how I know these things.


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> This has been being watched for the past several weeks. Vern also knows.
> 
> At least it is only members names and no posts


Exactly John

Don


----------



## Kenstand

emaggio said:


> Hey Ken...take it from somebody who knows. Enjoy those kids to the hilt. They'll be gone before you know it.
> emaggio


I definitely know what you are saying. I have kids age 30, 28 and 16 so I have had a kid or so around the house for 30 years and even taking this route it goes really _FAST_. However, the youngest will be off to college in 2 years 4 months and 12 days....but who's counting? YES!!!


----------



## nonny

My kids are 37 (this Wednesday), 30 and 29 and my granddaughter's 10 already! Even my grandpuppies are getting old!!


----------



## skippershe

LOL! How did this thread go from sex and drugs to kids and grandchildren?


----------



## N7OQ

This is the biggest problem with the Internet, something I fight to keep away from 13 year old. It is getting harder to keep cyber space kid safe and even the shield software like Netnanny has a hard time keeping it away.

I think our government let us all down, the Internet was started by the government for a way to exchange info between the gov and their contractors. I remember using it while in the Air Force and there was no world wide web, you had to use these long complicated address. Anyway the government started it so they should have set some rules before turning it loose. I don't think sex should be accessible on the web maybe let them perverts stay in their own area like smut.sck all smut on .sck only. I also think we should pull the plug on any nation that are our enemy's or any country that doesn't play by the rules and allows smut.

I love the Internet it is a great resource to get info about anything that interests you like astronomy. ham radio, ect ect. But without trying you can stuble on a bad site and it's not Art, or speech it's garbish and those who put it out should be put in jail.

OK I hate SPAM, and explicit sexual content, it's totally out of control. What is wrong with wholesome?


----------



## Txcamper

That is crazy... those spammers need to be unplugged from the Internet.


----------



## pjb2cool

skippershe said:


> LOL! How did this thread go from sex and drugs to kids and grandchildren?










I thought the saying was "sex, drugs and rock + roll" Is this in the same area as "If the campers' a rockin' , don't come a knockin' "


----------



## luv2rv

What ever happened to the good old days when it was just "THE DUDE" that we had to deal with? Remember him?


----------



## RizFam

luv2rv said:


> What ever happened to the good old days when it was just "THE DUDE" that we had to deal with? Remember him?


I remember "The Dude"







& he is still a member.

* thedude*
Newbie

Member Group: Members
Joined: 21-March 06


----------



## PDX_Doug

HootBob said:


> This has been being watched for the past several weeks. Vern also knows.
> 
> At least it is only members names and no posts


Exactly John

Don
[/quote]

That's good!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

RizFam said:


> What ever happened to the good old days when it was just "THE DUDE" that we had to deal with? Remember him?


I remember "The Dude"







& he is still a member.

* thedude*
Newbie

Member Group: Members
Joined: 21-March 06
[/quote]
I had to look that one up...Pretty funny although at the time it was probably more irritating than anything. Good thing I wasn't around back then, I wouldn't have been able to contain myself.

Watch him come back


----------



## PDX_Doug

'The Dude... Now there is a memory I didn't need dredged up!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam

PDX_Doug said:


> 'The Dude... Now there is a memory I didn't need dredged up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


No









Tami


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> 'The Dude... Now there is a memory I didn't need dredged up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Come to think of it - egregg bears a striking resemblence.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Not sure what is involved in getting one of those fancy "type these letters" activation doodadâ€™s. That might keep registration bots from creating account on our site.


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> Not sure what is involved in getting one of those fancy "type these letters" activation doodadâ€™s. That might keep registration bots from creating account on our site.


That's a really good idea, not sure either...Oh Doug!


----------



## Thor

wolfwood said:


> 'The Dude... Now there is a memory I didn't need dredged up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Come to think of it - egregg bears a striking resemblence.....








[/quote]

Now that is funny.









Thor


----------



## RizFam

Doug,

A new one just yesterday









viagrafree32

Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> 'The Dude... Now there is a memory I didn't need dredged up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Come to think of it - egregg bears a striking resemblence.....








[/quote]

Come on now Wolfie! That's no way to speak of The Dude, er, Gilligan, I mean egregg!
Afterall, what's he ever done to you?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Gilligan

PDX_Doug said:


> 'The Dude... Now there is a memory I didn't need dredged up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Come to think of it - egregg bears a striking resemblence.....








[/quote]

Come on now Wolfie! That's no way to speak of The Dude, er, Gilligan, I mean egregg!
Afterall, what's he ever done to you?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Are you talking about me again.


----------



## wolfwood

Gilligan said:


> 'The Dude... Now there is a memory I didn't need dredged up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Come to think of it - egregg bears a striking resemblence.....








[/quote]

Come on now Wolfie! That's no way to speak of The Dude, er, Gilligan, I mean egregg!
Afterall, what's he ever done to you?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Are you talking about me again.








[/quote]
Nope, not me, G. I have the utmost - uh - er - respect - - for you. Yeah , that's it - respect. Now, could you please step away from Puff?


----------

